# Uber fees more than driver pay



## TNC-driver-sf (Jan 20, 2019)

i had this pool trip from downtown sf to sfo and surprisingly found out that uber fees was actually alomst double the driver


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Never accept pool requests


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Just another day in Uberland. 

The only way I would pick up Uberpoop in downtown SF (Or anywhere else for that matter) is if there's a CTB of $10 or higher. Even then I still feel dirty afterwards. Base pool with no incentives to the frigging airport? Heck no.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Never accept pool requests


EXACTLY !
NEVER
DO 
POOL
!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had several Uber trips where the Uber fees are more than the driver pay. Since my pay is based on miles and time I am not getting screwed per say however the higher fees will lessen the chances of a tip. The passengers are the ones getting screwed and Uber makes a killing.

I have never had a Lyfl trip where Lyft took more than the driver received.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I have had several Uber trips where the Uber fees are more than the driver pay. Since my pay is based on miles and time I am not getting screwed per say however the higher fees will lessen the chances of a tip. The passengers are the ones getting screwed and Uber makes a killing.
> 
> I have never had a Lyfl trip where Lyft took more than the driver received.


Pizza pays MORE than Uber or Lyft.

Go for the money.

1/2 the wear & tear on your car !


----------



## TNC-driver-sf (Jan 20, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Never accept pool requests


I do pool only to complete the weekly quest and sometimes when there is a 3 series ride bonus, makes it very easy with pool to hit 2 or even 3 series


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza pays MORE than Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Go for the money.
> 
> 1/2 the wear & tear on your car !


What does Pizza have to do with my post?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I have had several Uber trips where the Uber fees are more than the driver pay. Since my pay is based on miles and time I am not getting screwed per say however the higher fees will lessen the chances of a tip. The passengers are the ones getting screwed and Uber makes a killing.
> 
> I have never had a Lyfl trip where Lyft took more than the driver received.


But, see, a couple years ago you would have also got maybe 20% more of what Uber charged. So you did get screwed. We are the ones doing almost all the work and providing the vehicle and gas. We ought to be making 80%.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TNC-driver-sf said:


> i had this pool trip from downtown sf to sfo and surprisingly found out that uber fees was actually alomst double the driver


Did you get paid the per mile and per min rate that you agreed to when you signed up for Uber? If so, that's all you're entitled to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did you get paid the per mile and per min rate that you agreed to when you signed up for Uber? If so, that's all you're entitled to.


I signed up for 80% of the Total !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I've seen quite a lot of trips where I made a bundle and surprisingly Uber made very little. I've tried finding trips where Uber makes a bundle like the OP has shown since they instituted the surge cap and it's been pretty hard.

heres one from new years eve from SF


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber took 66% on this one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I have never had a Lyfl trip where Lyft took more than the driver received


Still new to this, eh? Lyft is just as bad as Uber, if not worse. Sorry if I burst your Lyft bubble. They are both criminal companies.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Still new to this, eh? Lyft is just as bad as Uber, if not worse. Sorry if I burst your Lyft bubble. They are both criminal companies.


Didn't know I had a Lyft Bubble. So my market is slow in 8 months I have had only 315 Lyft trips. Of those trips Lyft kept 45% on one, 43% on six, and all the rest their cut was less than 40%. So based on my experience Lyft screws the rider less than Uber does. Just stating facts, now let me go find my Lyft Bubble or the popped remains of it, probably in my Troll cave some where.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> probably in my Troll cave some where.


Lolol

Not calling you a troll. Just pointing out that Lyft isn't any better.

5000+ Uber rides and 8000+ Lyft rides here.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Lolol
> 
> Not calling you a troll. Just pointing out that Lyft isn't any better.
> 
> 5000+ Uber rides and 8000+ Lyft rides here.


I know, was just joking because in one of my other factual posts I was called a troll. It's all good. My market is definitely better for Lyft Pax than Uber Pax. Yes they both screw everyone as much as they can. As long as I can play the game and make a profit I'll continue playing the game. I'm lucky in my market I can make a profit, now if I could get that ride count up to more than 1-2 an hour I'd be thrilled. A lot of people ask me if I make good money driving I just tell them it's not to bad for some extra pocket change but there is no way I could make a living. I'll keep my day job thank you.


----------

